# Horror Movies and Bunnies



## Sweeney_Todd (Jul 27, 2005)

http://www.angryalien.com/


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

That was pretty funny, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Make sure you watch all the "30 second" bunny movies...just like the full movie, only faster...and with bunnies...

I've always enjoyed the angryalien site...apparently Starz is picking them up, according to the site.


----------



## artnerd18 (Aug 23, 2004)

Those are so great! Very funny, and very much like the real movies! I really liked the Rocky Horror one. I wonder if they'll make any more of them....?


----------



## cEmEtArYmAn (Aug 3, 2005)

They are cool, looking forward to seeing more come out


----------

